# Phantom mellow yellow



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

here are pics of the new and improved PHANTOM MELLOW YELLOW how a simple strap can totally change the look of the watch. i for one love it. its not for everyone though. let me know your thoughts guys.

i tried my brown strap and it sort of did not go, if the lume was white like the regular br01-94 then that would be a diff story.

thanks martin of altstraps! best BR strap by a mile!

here ya go. lotsa pics

Phantom mellow yellow


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

I like it! I'm not exactly sure that I could pull it off, but that's not the point. Very cool look. Are we going to get a lume shot of that phantom???


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

mthwatch said:


> I like it! I'm not exactly sure that I could pull it off, but that's not the point. Very cool look. Are we going to get a lume shot of that phantom???


i have tried to capture the elusive phantom lume shot on film but i can see it glow a bright dirty green. i guess i will need a dlsr camera to do so. so far my PNS camera cant do squat.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice strap, fantastic accent.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Nice strap, fantastic accent.


thank you.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Spoon- looks great!
you share my love of ALT, although I have more straps than you!:-d
SIMONC:-!


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

cuddsville said:


> Spoon- looks great!
> you share my love of ALT, although I have more straps than you!:-d
> SIMONC:-!


whats up simon? geez i have 4 and i thought that was plenty of strap hehe apparently not. guess you can have as much straps as the number of days in a week right?


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

spoon- my man, you are pretty much right!!! :-!
with potentially only one 01 to put them on! :-d
SIMON


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

cuddsville said:


> spoon- my man, you are pretty much right!!! :-!
> with potentially only one 01 to put them on! :-d
> SIMON


yup yup if thats the case then i may want a black one with red stitching for some contrast :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Love that look! Yellow works like magic! Congrats. :-!


----------



## Octotron (Sep 6, 2008)

Spoon, very very nice B&R congrats :-!


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is my latest strap change for the phantom. the yellow one was too loud for everyday use so i whipped up an old strap i used for my ss br03. its an altstrap that has darkened by a shade or two.

had to install an aftermarket panny pvd buckle but i have to admit the pvd is already showing some wear andi can see the metal underneath. i will try to get some more pvd buckeles from my ad.


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

I really, really like that combo. Very nice.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

thank you. you can get the same strap for yours. the color contrast will be great


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of ordering the same strap - I love a black case on brown leather....do you remember which strap it was? They have a couple straps that look almost identical....


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

it was the desert tan


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

That works too! Nice combo! :-!


----------



## gmhutton (Dec 9, 2007)

i put a black croc on mine, but dont have a decent pic. i have a black seiko discus that i've put a python strap on and am looking for a 24mm python for the phantom.
pic of the seiko to give you an idea.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

gmhutton said:


> i put a black croc on mine, but dont have a decent pic. i have a black seiko discus that i've put a python strap on and am looking for a 24mm python for the phantom.
> pic of the seiko to give you an idea.


graham, i would like to see a pic of that phantom with the black croc if you have the time,

c


----------



## tech_controller (Nov 28, 2007)

Love those straps with your Phantom. thanks for the pix


----------



## DaLuca Straps (Oct 6, 2008)

tech_controller said:


> Love those straps with your Phantom. thanks for the pix


Where do you get official aftermarket straps for the 03-92s? Is it official Bell and Ross or....what are the major high quality companies that offer these or others? thanks.

-Daniel


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

Superdan said:


> Where do you get official aftermarket straps for the 03-92s? Is it official Bell and Ross or....what are the major high quality companies that offer these or others? thanks.
> 
> -Daniel


daniel, check out altstraps.com


----------



## gmhutton (Dec 9, 2007)

Spoon, sorry for the delay on the pic, but i lost the email and forgot.
here it is, i hope it turned out ok.

Graham


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

gmhutton said:


> Spoon, sorry for the delay on the pic, but i lost the email and forgot.
> here it is, i hope it turned out ok.
> 
> Graham


graham,

totally forgot about that where can i get a strap like that? my local ad is not exactly being helpful with securing br straps. thanks


----------



## gmhutton (Dec 9, 2007)

i got them from ebay. i wouldnt guarantee them being genuine,but they are high quality with pvd buckles that show no signs of wear and only cost me about £30. cant remember the seller, but well worth the price.

Graham


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

gmhutton said:


> i got them from ebay. i wouldnt guarantee them being genuine,but they are high quality with pvd buckles that show no signs of wear and only cost me about £30. cant remember the seller, but well worth the price.
> 
> Graham


thanks. im checking ebay now


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

Got a bit tired of my yellow strap and was not quite happy with the desert tan as it did not give any contrast with the phantom, traded my nylon strap with another member for a honey croc, i did not expect the combo to work. i love it, i was kinda hesitant about the lighter shade but the grain of the leather has given the color more life and the contrast more flavor. defintely looks more classy than my previous straps. cant wait for my F-O-G-


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

like it Spoon!!!
this works better!!!:-d


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

cuddsville said:


> like it Spoon!!!
> this works better!!!:-d


i agree with you. that one looks unique, lets see some wrist shots


----------

